# Sticky  USDA bee lab Beltsville Md.



## alleyyooper

If you have a question on why your bees have died and it isn't winter starvation sand a sample and find out for sure. My experience they will not tell you what strain of Noesma killed them but did find out it was Noesma and had a starting point for treatment.

Go to this link to get all the instructions on how to send samples and how to package them. 
The correct address is there also. Most samples will fit in the free USPS small casset flat rate box and takes 2 to 3 days.

*http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=7472*

This is a free service to all American & I think Canadian Bee Keepers.

Our USA tax moneys at work really. :dance:

 Al


----------

